# Other > Fun and games >  Strawberries and Cream

## Stella180

It's Wimbledon fortnight and we have a couple of tennis fans on the forum so all Wimbledon chat is welcome

----------


## Suzi

I used to live and work and study around Wimbledon..... It's not much fun to be anywhere near the area when it's on... Enjoy peeps...

----------


## Paula

I LOVE Wimbledon! And I especially love when an underdog gets through! Go Tiafoe!

----------


## Paula

Oh ffs Andy!!!

----------


## Suzi

What's he done?

----------


## Paula

Was 2 sets up, 5-0 in the third. And lost that set!

----------


## Suzi

Oh....

----------


## Stella180

I’m not long home and sat down to watch Murray who is a set to the good but did I hear right that Otte had a “wardrobe malfunction” and asked the referee if he could change his shorts? Lol, did anyone see the incident and can explain exactly what happened. I only heard about it on the radio on my way home.

----------


## Paula

They did slip but I dont think much was shown off  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I didn’t miss much then  :O:  Murray 2-1 down against the German.

----------


## Paula

Our film started at 10pm so we missed the last half of the 5th set!  :(: . But so relieved he got through.

----------


## Stella180

It was hard work but he got there in the end.

----------


## Paula

So, Norris v Federer at least Ill be happy whichever one wins. But who do I cheer for?

----------


## Stella180

Norris. Cheer on the underdog.

----------


## Paula

But, its Federer..

----------


## Stella180

You can enjoy his victory which is inevitable. It would be one hell of a scalp if Norris can beat him.

----------


## Paula

Andys out, Dans out. Were relying on Cam in the mens, whos playing Federer

----------


## Stella180

I didn’t expect Murray to go far. His time if over after his hip problems. He put up a good fight but he’s a shadow of the player he once was.

----------


## Paula

Hes still got the technique, its his physicality thats lacking

----------


## Stella180

Yep and maybe it’s something he can work on but he’s not getting any younger and I can’t see him hitting the heights he once did.

----------


## Paula

No, me neither

----------


## Paula

Its definitely been a rollercoaster for us Brits today!

----------


## Stella180

Oh yes, great for the ladies not so great for the men.

----------


## Stella180

Deseret this year isn’t at the top of his game but still able the make others look ordinary. World class.

----------


## Stella180

Emma Rudicanu is finally on court for her 4th rd match. I’ll be honest, I’ve not seen her play yet so looking forward to this one.

----------


## Paula

So upset..

----------


## Suzi

Sorry lovely...

----------


## Stella180

After Ash Barry’s win in the ladies tournament yesterday we are blessed with a Djokovic vs Berettini and the Italian is playing some good stuff. 1 set each and not much to pick between them in the 3rd.

----------


## Stella180

Novak is now at 2 sets to 1 with the score at 5-3 in the 4th.

They think it’s all over….

----------


## Stella180

…It is now! Djokovic wins his 20th Grand Slam title. Great effort by the Italian though.

----------


## Paula

It was a great match, Matteo will go far!

----------


## Suzi

Who won?

----------


## Stella180

Novak Djokovic. 3-1 in sets.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks!

----------

